# push pull requirments - CT



## Hyrax4978 (Mar 25, 2019)

Here is a stupid questions. 
CT building code based off IBC 2015 and ANSI 117.1 2009
front approach pull side clearance appears to be 18". I don't see any modification to that in the CT Amendments. and push side is zero, or 12" with closer and latch. Can someone please confirm my stupidity here.... 
I just realized my drafter who just left has been drawing 12" pull side.....


----------



## JPohling (Mar 25, 2019)

Not an IBC person but the 12" and 18" you described is consistent with the CBC and accessibility codes for interior doors.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2019)

Only zero if no latch and closer.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 25, 2019)

zero also if with latch and no closer


----------



## steveray (Mar 26, 2019)

We were 24" pull side and we got rid of our amendment to the national standard 18".....


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2019)

JPohling said:


> Not an IBC person but the 12" and 18" you described is consistent with the CBC and accessibility codes for interior doors.



It is same for IBC/ANSI A117.1


----------

